# Columbus, Ga Bass



## Colbassfsher (May 30, 2015)

Pics of largemouth caught at public watersheds


----------



## Colbassfsher (May 30, 2015)

*columbus,ga. watershed bass*

Public fishing


----------



## wvdawg (May 30, 2015)

Nice!  You had a good day!


----------



## Colbassfsher (May 30, 2015)

That was several different days but they were all good.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice fish! I've had decent luck with the one near my house and been thinking about trying a few others.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 2, 2015)

From your pics that looks alot like the one I used to fish over in the Charter Oaks/Foxfire subdivision. Some good fishing in those areas.


----------



## brunofishing (Jun 2, 2015)

I have caught 3 in the 9 pound range 1 little over 8# and a bunch of 5,6,7's. lots of good ponds in town. I am still looking for one over 10# which is hard to find. All the fish were released.


----------



## Colbassfsher (Jun 2, 2015)

Are you here in Columbus? If so maybe we can get together and find that 10+lb bass you're after.


----------



## Colbassfsher (Jun 2, 2015)

That's one of the spots! For a lake thats not managed it's actually decent.


----------



## Colbassfsher (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice shoalie. Are you in Columbus?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 2, 2015)

I fished it in the late 70's and early 80's and caught some nice fish.I thought that cage and pole looked familiar!


----------



## DSGB (Jun 5, 2015)

Colbassfsher said:


> Nice shoalie. Are you in Columbus?



Yep, not too far from that lake.


----------

